# Maui Sea Shell Condo Beach Cam



## Paco Dennis (Aug 1, 2021)

This is a beautiful view of the beach with palm trees flowing and people playing and swimming in that warm ocean.  

_"View live webcam is from *Hale Mahina Maui Sea Shell Condo*, an oceanfront condo, just steps from the beach. This well appointed one bedroom unit has breathtaking views of the islands of Lanai and Molokai. Check the current weather, surf conditions, and enjoy scenic views from most popular beaches & resorts in *Hawaii*."_

Be sure to click the play arrow.

_Travel to Hawaii
_


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2021)

Why am I not there?
Why Why Why, why didn't I plan for this?

Thanks  anyway Paco. (I once had a cat named Paco)


----------

